# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De pil ..

## Lotjeex

De laatste keer toen ik aan mijn stopweek kwam was er een misverstand gebeurt. Ik moest normaal op de donderdag mijn laatste pil nemen. Maar had op de woensdag mijn pil van de donderdag genomen en daardoor dacht ik dat mijn termijn voorbij was en heb ik er de donderdag domweg niet meer aan gedacht. Nu ik na een week terug thuiskom, merk ik op dat er nog één pil ligt. Terwijl ik sinds vorige week donderdag al opnieuw gestart was met mijn pil. Woensdag had ik seks. Nu, op vrijdagavond ben ik nog om de morning afterpil geweest, aangezien ik net heb beseft dat mijn pil niet betrouwbaar is, aangezien er meer dan een week tussenzat, tussen het stoppen en het starten. maar wat moet ik nu doen? Mijn pil gewoon verdernemen? Zoja, wat doe ik dan na het einde van deze termijn, op de datum starten wanneer ik geëindigt ben + 7 dagen, of op de oude datum of .. Ik weet het even niet meer zo goed ..

----------

